# Hognose Genetics



## Jay1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

Firstly I would like to freely admit that I am completely lost when it comes down to genetics of any sort! Would some kind person out there please explain the hognose (not really a royal morph guy) genetics to me i.e what you would get when you cross ? with ?

Many thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

The genetics of breeding boils down to repeating patterns. If you learn the patterns, it is pretty easy to convert from maize to mice or from fruit flies to pigeons. Or from royal pythons to hognose snakes. Because the patterns are the same.

In royal pythons, the albino mutant gene is recessive to the corresponding normal gene. In hognose snakes, the albino mutant gene is also recessive to the corresponding normal gene. The breeding patterns of these mutants are the same.

In royal pythons, the lesser platinum mutant gene is codominant to the corresponding normal gene. In hognose snakes, the anaconda mutant gene is also codominant to the corresponding normal gene. The breeding patterns of these mutants are the same.

I could go on, but a quick search did not turn up a summary of hognose snake mutant genes. Good luck.


----------



## Jay1978 (Sep 1, 2009)

Many thanks for your help mate I need to find a book on genetics for idiots :lol2:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Closest I know is Genetics for Herpers.

Genetics For Herpers


----------

